# Gravure DVD RW sous leopard



## cprkirk (8 Janvier 2008)

Je suis sur un G5 1,8Ghz 1,25 Go ram
Systeme Mac OS X 10.5.1
j'ai un soucis de gravure avec des DVD+RW Imation
Deja au debut de la gravure il me propose comme vitesse de gravure x0
et à la fin de la gravure j'ai le message suivant :
" Le disque n'est pas vérifiable.Il n'est peut-être pas fiable.Essayez de nouveau avec un disque vierge (erreur 0x80020063)
Et après vérification il n'y a rien de graver sur le DVD.

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution.
(Petite précision j'ai deja graver des DVD non RW sur le meme ordi mais sous 10.4)

d'avance merci


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2008)

Essaye déjà avec un autre DVD-RW. Celui que tu utilise est peut etre naze.


----------



## cprkirk (8 Janvier 2008)

j'ai deja essaye avec 3 dvd neuf et le resultat est le meme


----------



## Macforlife (11 Août 2008)

J'ai le même problème avec mon Mac Intel (10.5). J'ai essayé de graver 3 fois des fichiers avi sur des DVD-R Philips et il m'a aussi affiché les 3 fois:

Le disque n'est pas vérifiable. Il n'est peut-être pas fiable. Essayez de nouveau avec un disque vierge (erreur 0x80020063)

Je sais ensuite lire le dvd sur mon ordi, mais mon lecteur dvd de salon m'affiche bel et bien "disc error"...

Que dois-je faire pour résoudre ce problème?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## torkain (17 Octobre 2008)

Meme probleme avec des DVD RW Philips...
Une incompatibilité ?


----------



## hep_51 (28 Octobre 2008)

quel bordel 

mais par rapport à vous, j'ai l'avantage que le disque est gravé et que c'est lors de la vérification que ça plante ( environ 50 % des disques ) quelque soit la vitesse

pénible


----------



## eNeos (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je vais parler de façon générale et non spécifique à Mac... je ne maitrise pas encore assez 
Il y a régulièrement des soucis d'incompatibilité graveurs et certains DVD +/- R, souvent réinscriptibles d'ailleurs. Pour cela notamment, les constructeurs de graveurs font régulièrement des mises à jour de leurs Firmwares.
J'ai eu le cas notamment entre un graveur Plextor et des Philips DVD+RW.
Impossibilité de graver correctement ces supports, venant à me dire que ces DVD ne valaient pas mieux que certains excréments.
Suite à la mise à jour du firmware du graveur, j'ai obtenu du mieux. J'arrivais enfin à graver correctement, mais ça n'était pas parfait. D'autres supports totalement inaccessibles sont devenu également parfaitement utilisables. Bon, au final, je n'ai pas attendu le firmware suivant, j'en ai eu marre, j'ai changé de graveur... et finalement, ces DVD sont très bons 

Reste à savoir si ces firmwares sont applicables depuis un mac :/


----------



## hep_51 (21 Décembre 2008)

je vous invite également à télécharger gratuitement et légalement des programmes pour MAC à l'adresse suivante

http://www.clubic.com/

j'ai chargé 2 programmes de gravage, et liquidecd par exemple pour ne pas le nommer fonctionne très bien


----------



## wxyz (20 Octobre 2009)

Hello, 

"Le disque nest pas vérifiable. Il nest peut-être pas fiable. Essayez de nouveau avec un disque vierge (code derreur 0x80020063)."

Meme Probleme avec des CD-R et CD-RW de marque Verbatim.

Imac 10.6.1 Mac os X, donc leopard snow.
Graveur d'origine, OPTIARC DVD RW AD-5630A

Par contre le DVD est au final dans la plupart des cas gravé correctement. Sauf quelque fois ou le CD est foutu.

Le graveur CD/DVD lit très bien tous type de disque.

Es ce que c'est un problème avec le graveur? ou une marque de disque ?

Je pense que ce n'est ni l'un ni l'autre, à votre avis? 

J'utilise Finder pour graver.

Merci
x


----------



## jfmulquin (27 Octobre 2009)

Juste une question : le MacBook Pro grave sur DVD + et - je suppose car je viens de graver 2 DVD + et sur la télé il ne le lit pas...
Pourtant sur le Mac il le lit ... oui donc il le grave... je me demande pourquoi rien sur ma télé....


----------



## Jujukine (5 Mai 2012)

J'ai le mêm problème et je viens de pouvoir (ENFIN) graver un Cd Audio avec Express Burn.

On verra pour ce qui est des données, Dvd et le reste....


----------

